# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  Neighbours Is Back! 7th Jan 08

## adda1

Just to let you know that Neighbours in returning in the new year!

Can't wait to hearthe verdict of Toadie proposal to Steph Scully. 
Ringo stealing the school exam 
Also, Valda Returning!!     :Lol:  

_Neighbours_ is really shaping up well! There are lots of fantastic storylines at the moment and still so many more coming up in the coming weeks:

-Susan going to prison!!!
-Susan Kennedy contracting MS âwhich is full of heartbreak and drama, as the actress who plays Susan Kennedy, (Jackie Woodbourne) portrays it so well. 
- Libby Kennedyâs return to bring her family torn family together 
- Karl Kennedy returning to medicine 

Soon... A student/teacher love affair???  :huh: 

*Neighbours 2:10pm and 5:35pm - 7th Jan 08*


*http://www.perfectblend.net/*

----------

